# wood worms



## bigbjones (Nov 22, 2011)

what can I use to get rid of wood worms and where can I find it?


----------



## bigbjones (Nov 22, 2011)

What can I use to get rid of wood worms and where can I find it at?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I moved this to pest control --

Where are the wood worms---in a house --where fumes are a problem or outside?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

To diagnose and make application we need a fairly specific identification of the insect itself and of the envronment that it is found in. What kind of wood, attic,crawl space, is there frass/sawdust, soft or hard wood, what part of the country are you in, etc. Any and all info including photos of the evidence are very helpful. Keep us posted.


----------

